# Ecran externe MBP retina



## jordan66 (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonjour,

Je dispose d'un MBP retina mi-2014 avec une sortie hdmi et 2 sorties thunderbolt. Je cherche un écran externe qui serait capable de diffuser une image de qualité similaire à ce qui est affiché sur mon écran retina.

Je travail sur du texte (pdf et autres) et j'ai besoin d'une qualité de texte parfaite (pas de scintillement, pas de flou, pas de prixel visible, ... --> bref du retina).

Je cherche au moins du 24'

J'ai cru comprendre qu'il était préférable de passer par le port thunderbolt ? Si j'ai bien compris thunderbolt = displayport ?
Y a t'il un interet de prendre un écran 4k (vs full hd) avec mon MBP retina mi 2014 ?
Apparement il vaut mieux prendre un écran IPS ?

J'ai essayé des écrans en grande surface (fnac,..) aux alentours de 200euros, full hd, et la qualité n'est vraiment pas la meme que sur un écran retina, les polices étaient flou ... Je n'ai pas eu l'occasion d'essayer les écrans externes d'apple 4k.

Voila je suis un peu perdu, si vous pouvez me conseiller ca serait top !

Merci beaucoup

PS: Budget de 400 euros environs


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2017)

Si tu veux du Retina en écran externe, tu es obligé d'opter pour du 4K minimum. Selon la définition exacte, macOS se chargera de ramener ça en 1080p (ou approchant) pour t'offrir ce même rendu que tu as sur ton MacBook Pro.

Il te faudra dans tous les cas bien passer par un câble en minidisplayport à brancher sur ton port Thunderbolt 2.

Fait attention avec l'écran LG/Apple 4K ultrafine et sa connexion en USB-C. MacG a pondu un article sur le sujet détaillant les compatibilité, il faut y jeter un oeil.

Pour la dalle IPS, il vaut mieux la privilégier en effet si tu cherches un meilleur respect des couleurs et un meilleur angle de vision.


----------



## jordan66 (9 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Si tu veux du Retina en écran externe, tu es obligé d'opter pour du 4K minimum. Selon la définition exacte, macOS se chargera de ramener ça en 1080p (ou approchant) pour t'offrir ce même rendu que tu as sur ton MacBook Pro.
> 
> Il te faudra dans tous les cas bien passer par un câble en minidisplayport à brancher sur ton port Thunderbolt 2.
> 
> ...



Merci NestorK pour ta réponse.

Je pensais à cet écran : http://www.fnac.com/Ecran-Samsung-U28E590D-28/a9179384/w-4

Penses tu que la qualité sera aussi bonne que sur un rétina ? 
Je ne comprend pas trop car un vendeur m'a dit que les macbook pro retina ne balance pas de la 4K donc acheter un écran 4K serait inutile.. 

Merci


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2017)

Selon un article de 9to5 : https://9to5mac.com/2016/05/02/opinion-4k-monitor-good-investment-macbook-pro/

According to Apple, here are the Macs that can successfully drive a Single-Stream Transport 4K display at 60Hz:


MacBook Pro (Retina, 13-inch, Early 2015)
MacBook Pro (Retina, 15-inch, Mid 2014)
Mac Pro (Late 2013)
iMac (27-inch, Late 2013) and later
Mac mini (Late 2014)
MacBook Air (Early 2015)
A voir si ton modèle est dans la liste (tu as signalé un modèle de mi 2014 mais sans donner la diagonale).

Pour l'écran de ton lien, je ne peux pas te donner de conseils malheureusement, essaie de chercher pour des tests. Chez Apple, les écrans 4k sont tous assez petits en diagonale (du 21.5), ça influe évidemment aussi sur le rendu (on parle de densité de pixels qui se met évidemment en relation avec la diagonale et la définition). Et ne pas oublier que les dalles sont brillantes.

Un conseil ? Si je devais partir sur du 4k pour un mac (ramené à une définition dite Retina - dans ton cas du 1080p), je viserais plutôt un écran 24/25 pouces. Et il y a de grande chance que je me fournisse chez Dell.

Le LG 4k ultrafine est un excellent choix, mais plus cher, et je ne pense pas que ton Mac pourra le piloter à pleine vitesse (à vérifier).


----------



## jordan66 (9 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Selon un article de 9to5 : https://9to5mac.com/2016/05/02/opinion-4k-monitor-good-investment-macbook-pro/
> 
> According to Apple, here are the Macs that can successfully drive a Single-Stream Transport 4K display at 60Hz:
> 
> ...



C'est un modèle mi 2014 de 13 pouces. Donc il n'est pas dans la liste.. autant éviter un écran 4K du coup ? 
Très bien je vais m'orienter vers du 24 pouces alors ! 

http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00211829.html
De ce genre ? La par contre pas de 4k apparement, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir un rendu aussi net avec ce genre d'écran mais j'avoue ne pas trop m'y connaitre


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> C'est un modèle mi 2014 de 13 pouces. Donc il n'est pas dans la liste.. autant éviter un écran 4K du coup ?
> Très bien je vais m'orienter vers du 24 pouces alors !
> 
> http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00211829.html
> De ce genre ? La par contre pas de 4k apparement, j'ai peur de ne pas avoir un rendu aussi net avec ce genre d'écran mais j'avoue ne pas trop m'y connaitre



Le Dell de ton lien est impeccable. Utilisé à définition native de la dalle, il n'y aura pas de problème de flou. Mais tu n'auras pas le confort du Retina, c'est certain. De toute façon, tu n'as pas vraiment le choix si tu veux un écran externe sur ton MacBook Pro.


----------



## jordan66 (9 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le Dell de ton lien est impeccable. Utilisé à définition native de la dalle, il n'y aura pas de problème de flou. Mais tu n'auras pas le confort du Retina, c'est certain. De toute façon, tu n'as pas vraiment le choix si tu veux un écran externe sur ton MacBook Pro.



Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses !
Je vais partir sur un Dell ! Mais j'hésite entre les deux modèles, que me conseille tu ?

24.1' : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00211829.html --> 1920x1200
25' : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00211875.html --> 2560x1440

Sachant que la résolution native de mon MBP 13' est 2560 x 1600, j'aurais une définition aussi bonne sur le 25 que sur le 24.1' non ?


----------



## tazdunord (9 Janvier 2017)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite également changer d'écran externe pour mon MBP 13' fin 2013.
Le Dell UltraSharp U2515 cité plus haut me tente également, à 369€ : https://www.amazon.fr/Dell-UltraSha...F8&qid=1483885721&sr=1-1&keywords=Dell+U2515H

Ce que je voudrais, c'est pouvoir faire de la mise à l'échelle (comme sur l'écran du MBP) afin d'améliorer la finesse d'affichage (en perdant de l'espace de travail). Ce que je ne peux pas faire correctement avec mon écran externe actuel, un LG W2261VP 1080p (à l'affichage dégu***asse)

Par exemple sur mon MBP :




Et sur mon écran LG 1080p => Il y a bien du 1600x900 (Le menu OSD de l'écran me dit bien qu'il affiche du 1080p), mais franchement ce n'est pas terrible..




Ma question est : est-ce que, avec cet écran Dell de résolution de 2560x14040, MacOS me proposera également la possibilité de remettre à l'échelle l'affichage, par exemple du 1080 ou du 1600 comme c'est le cas avec l'écran rétina du mac ?
Ou faut-il monter encore en résolution ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> Ma question est : est-ce que, avec cet écran Dell de résolution de 2560x14040, MacOS me proposera également la possibilité de remettre à l'échelle l'affichage, par exemple du 1080 ou du 1600 comme c'est le cas avec l'écran rétina du mac ?
> Ou faut-il monter encore en résolution ?
> 
> Merci pour votre aide.



La réponse est non. J'ai un Dell Ultrasharp en 27 que j'ai utilisé deux ans avec mon iMac 5K. Utilisé à sa définition native - 2560 par 1440 - j'ai une belle image, impeccable, précise mais macOS ne me propose aucune remise à l'échelle. Tu peux de toi même baisser la définition, en 1920 par 1080 par exemple. Le résultat est immonde.

Pour la remise à l'échelle sur un écran externe - à ma connaissance et qu'on me corrige si je me trompe, il faut forcément taper dans le 3860 par 2160p mini, ce qui nous donne du 1920 par 1080 "retina".


----------



## NestorK (9 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Merci beaucoup pour tes réponses !
> Je vais partir sur un Dell ! Mais j'hésite entre les deux modèles, que me conseille tu ?
> 
> 24.1' : http://www.ldlc.com/fiche/PB00211829.html --> 1920x1200
> ...



Les deux écrans sont bons. A toi de voir sur quelle définition tu veux bosser. Un conseil ? Ne pas toujours prendre la plus grande définition possible. A une époque, je pensais espace d'affichage, aujourd'hui je pense à confort pour mes yeux, mon cou et mon dos (je suis pas vieux, mais myope !).

Je te corrige sur un détail : ta dalle sur ton MacBook Pro est bien nativement en 2560 par 1600, mais tu l'utilises par défaut en 1440 par 900, c'est la fameuse remise à l'échelle qui te procure cet effet Retina.


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

Merci NestorK pour ces éléments de réponse.

Je me retrouve donc dans le même cas que jordan66 : choisir entre 24pouces en 1080p ou ce 25p.
Choix difficile, sachant que je ne souhaite pas forcer sur ma vue pour lire, mais que je souhaite aussi une bonne finesse d'affichage puisque je suis un peu trop habitué à l'écran retina du mbp...
Dur dur !


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

J'ai peur qu'un 24p en 1900x180 me "pique" les yeux et qu'un 25p en 2500x1440 ne m'oblige à utiliser une loupe pour lire mes emails dans mail...

Petite question supplémentaire :

Si je veux un écran externe 24-25 pouces avec la possibilité de remise à l'échelle de macOS pour avoir une finesse d'affichage similaire à celle de mon MBP retina, sur quel(s) modèle(s) je dois partir ? (si ça existe)

Merci.


----------



## NestorK (10 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> J'ai peur qu'un 24p en 1900x180 me "pique" les yeux et qu'un 25p en 2500x1440 ne m'oblige à utiliser une loupe pour lire mes emails dans mail...
> 
> Petite question supplémentaire :
> 
> ...



Pour avoir une remise à l'échelle, n'importe quel écran 4k de 24 pouces. Il y en a, chez Dell par exemple, mais aussi Asus, etc. Juste ne pas choisir un écran pour gamer en dalle TN (mais rester sur de l'IPS).

Perso, j'utilise le LG 4k Ultrafine en 21.5 pouces conçu en partenariat avec Apple. C'est un peu le choix "je me prends pas la tête" : la dalle répond exactement aux mêmes critères de qualité que celle de mon MacBook Pro. 

Le problème dans ton cas reste le même : tu ne peux piloter aucune de ces dalles en 60hz.


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le problème dans ton cas reste le même : tu ne peux piloter aucune de ces dalles en 60hz.


Aille !  Ok, on oublie donc.

Bon bah, plus qu'à choisir entre 24p-1080p ou 25p-UHD... Arf ! Si seulement MacOS proposait une belle mise à l'échelle avec les écran UHD...
Je crois que je vais aller dans un magasin avec mon MBP.

Merci pour ton aide !


----------



## jordan66 (10 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> J'ai peur qu'un 24p en 1900x180 me "pique" les yeux et qu'un 25p en 2500x1440 ne m'oblige à utiliser une loupe pour lire mes emails dans mail...
> 
> Petite question supplémentaire :
> 
> ...


Je ne comprend pas. Si un 24p risque de te piquer les yeux alors un 25p ou au dessus ça sera forcément pire non ? 
Perso que l'affichage soit petit ne me dérange pas, ce qui m'inquiète c'est avoir de la pixelisation et du flou sur le texte.. D'où mon hésitation.. Il vaut mieux être sûr un format plus petit si j'ai bien compris ?


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

Quand je dis qu'un 24p risque de me piquer les yeux, je veux dire : ce sera moche, pixellisé. 
Le 25p en question a une résolution 2500x1400, donc l'affichage sera plus fin, donc moins pixellisé. Mais l'affichage sera aussi plus petit (puisque le mac ne fera pas de mise à l'échelle).


----------



## jordan66 (10 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> Quand je dis qu'un 24p risque de me piquer les yeux, je veux dire : ce sera moche, pixellisé.
> Le 25p en question a une résolution 2500x1400, donc l'affichage sera plus fin, donc moins pixellisé. Mais l'affichage sera aussi plus petit (puisque le mac ne fera pas de mise à l'échelle).



Dac je vois ! 
Après sur ton LG W2261VP tu passais en hdmi. Peut être que la avec une connexion en displayport et un 24/25p de chez dell l'affichage sera beaucoup plus fin que sur ton LG ?

Bon si j'ai bien compris le meilleur compromis pour un MBP retina 13' mi 2014 ca reste ce DELL en 25p ?


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Peut être que la avec une connexion en displayport et un 24/25p de chez dell l'affichage sera beaucoup plus fin que sur ton LG ?


Même en hdmi ça ne peut être que mieux ! (C'est une dalle TN que j'ai acheté surtout pour jouer, il a au moins 5 ans).



jordan66 a dit:


> Bon si j'ai bien compris le meilleur compromis pour un MBP retina 13' mi 2014 ca reste ce DELL en 25p ?


Honnêtement je n'en sais rien du tout. La définition est meilleure, mais s'il faut toujours forcer sur les yeux (ou augmenter tjs les polices) pour lire, ça risque de me casser les pieds.

Ce Dell U25 est régulièrement en promo sur Amazon (2 fois à 319€ depuis un mois). Je pense que je vais le commander et l'essayer lors de la prochaine promo. Si je galère trop pour lire, je le renverrai et j'essaierai le U2415 (16/10e) ou U2414 (16/9e).


----------



## jordan66 (10 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> Même en hdmi ça ne peut être que mieux ! (C'est une dalle TN que j'ai acheté surtout pour jouer, il a au moins 5 ans).
> 
> 
> Honnêtement je n'en sais rien du tout. La définition est meilleure, mais s'il faut toujours forcer sur les yeux (ou augmenter tjs les polices) pour lire, ça risque de me casser les pieds.
> ...



Je viens de le commander ! Je te tiens informé sur cette page du rendu, étant donné qu'on à pratiquement la même configuration


----------



## tazdunord (10 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Je viens de le commander ! Je te tiens informé sur cette page du rendu, étant donné qu'on à pratiquement la même configuration


Ah tu as craqué ! 
Merci d'avance pour ton retour sur cet écran !


----------



## jordan66 (12 Janvier 2017)

tazdunord a dit:


> Ah tu as craqué !
> Merci d'avance pour ton retour sur cet écran !



Reçu !
Clairement la qualité est la, c'est un super écran ! On est pas au niveau d'un rétina mais presque !! 
J'ai un affichage en 2560x1440, branché en displayport.
Après pour ce qui est des menu contextuels et tout, c'est un peu plus petit mais c'est largement supportable.

Bref je recommande ++

Une question, a quoi sert le port usb-SS (USB 3.0) ? Mon ordinateur est compatible quand je le branche il ne se passe rien.. donc je me demande a quoi ça sert..
Et une dernière question, j'avais cru comprendre que le thunderbolt permettait l'affichage et la recharge du mac. Sauf que mon ordinateur ne se charge pas une fois brancher en display.

Merci


----------



## NestorK (12 Janvier 2017)

Le Thunderbolt 3 permet la charge de ton mac jusqu'à 100W, pas le Thunderbolt 2.


----------



## jordan66 (12 Janvier 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> Le Thunderbolt 3 permet la charge de ton mac jusqu'à 100W, pas le Thunderbolt 2.


Dac ! Merci pour l'info 

Une idée de l'interet du cable USB 3.0 qui relie mon écran à mon MBP?


----------



## tazdunord (12 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Une idée de l'interet du cable USB 3.0 qui relie mon écran à mon MBP


L'écran possède un hub usb.
C'est pour connecter les périphériques usb branchés à l'écran à ton mac. 
Par exemple : un clavier, une souris, une clé usb, un disque dur (time machine  ). Tu branches 1 seul câble sur ton mac et hop !


----------



## tazdunord (12 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Reçu !
> Clairement la qualité est la, c'est un super écran ! On est pas au niveau d'un rétina mais presque !!
> J'ai un affichage en 2560x1440, branché en displayport.
> Après pour ce qui est des menu contextuels et tout, c'est un peu plus petit mais c'est largement supportable.


Merci pour ton retour !
Est-ce que tu peux partager quelques captures d'écran complètes (cmd+Shift+3), notamment avec les menus contextuels (genre Word ou Pages) et aussi l'affichage des fichiers dans le Finder ?


----------



## jordan66 (12 Janvier 2017)

Merci pour ta réponse !

Voici quelques captures. Je sais pas si ça reflète vraiment la réalité..

http://hpics.li/83ec031

http://hpics.li/a722b1d

A 1m de l'écran c'est vraiment propre, on distingue pas la petite pixélisation des textes. Après ce n'est pas le rétina, mais c'est un excellent compromis je trouve.


----------



## tazdunord (12 Janvier 2017)

jordan66 a dit:


> Voici quelques captures. Je sais pas si ça reflète vraiment la réalité..
> http://hpics.li/83ec031
> http://hpics.li/a722b1d


Si si, ça me donne idée de la taille des caractères sur mon 22 pouces.

Ca me semble quand même petit pour moi, surtout avec le Finder...

Avec l'aide d'un calculateur de DPI (https://www.sven.de/dpi/ ):
Dell UltraSharp U2415  24" 1920x1200 ==> *94.34 PPI, 0.2692mm dot pitch*
Dell UltraSharp U2515H 25" 2560x1440 ==> *117.49 PPI, 0.2162mm dot pitch*
Dell UltraSharp U2715H 27" 2560x1440 ==> *108.79 PPI, 0.2335mm dot pitch*

Je me demande si je ne vais pas partir sur le 27 pouces du coup...
Je vous tiens au courant.


----------



## tazdunord (18 Janvier 2017)

Bon...

*J'ai craqué pour le U2715H, et... c'est mAAAAAAAgnifique !!!*

Je pense avoir fait le bon choix car les polices des menus sont juste biens. Elles auraient été trop petites pour moi avec le 25.

- Très belle dalle (ça change du tn)
- Finesse des bords
- Colorimétrie très proche de celle de mon MBP (il faudra que j'affine sur les blancs).
- A 80 cm, la définition est très bonne (pas aussi fine que mon mbp).

Le + : pratique le hub usb sur l'écran, surtout pour les claviers/souris.

Ayant aussi un pc pour le jeu, j'ai acheté un Switch usb3 qui me permet de garder le même couple clavier/souris. J'appuie sur 1 ou 2 pour switcher.
https://www.amazon.fr/gp/product/B005F0HTCW/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o01_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1

Je prendrai une photo en plein jour (là ça ne donne rien).


----------



## peyret (18 Janvier 2017)

(tiens un "bug" sur le site ou ? — Lorsque je clique sur un lien "amazon" la page s'ouvre 2 fois dans Safari.... çà le fait aussi chez vous ?)


----------



## NestorK (19 Janvier 2017)

peyret a dit:


> (tiens un "bug" sur le site ou ? — Lorsque je clique sur un lien "amazon" la page s'ouvre 2 fois dans Safari.... çà le fait aussi chez vous ?)



Nope, pas chez moi. 

Sinon super tazdunord, c'est effectivement un excellent écran et assez élégant !


----------



## tazdunord (1 Février 2017)

Voici la photo.







J'ai finalement rendu le hub usb3 et passé au bluetooth :
- clavier bluetooth novodio (couplé au mac mais aussi à mon pc).
https://www.macway.com/fr/product/7...yboard-clavier-bluetooth-multi-connexion.html
- souris logitech mx anywhere 2 (idem mac/pc)

Bref, ravi. Super écran.


----------



## Alino06 (7 Février 2017)

Je me pose toujours cette question concernant mon Samsung 32' 4K, vu que j'utilise pas mal de ressources graphiques sur mon MBPr 15 2015, la mise à l'échelle entraîné une baisse dès performances, le mode 4K (de base) est très très petit avec une surface de travail immense (mais fatiguant car presque illisible), le mode 1080p lui est très bizarre car tout semble très très gros ...
Le reste donc (mise à l'échelle) font baisser les perfs

Est ce que c'est normal que le mode 1080 entraîne une vision très très grosse ?


----------



## NestorK (8 Février 2017)

> 1920 par 1080 sur 32 pouces de diagonale : c'est gros et c'est normal. Ta diagonale est énorme pour afficher un full HD. Mais c'est le mode "retina" optimal sur ta dalle en UHD car la mise à l'échelle est de x2. Avec le même x2 de mise à l'échelle sur ma dalle 4K (pas UHD), je suis en 2048 par 1152 sur... un 21.5 pouces ! Les éléments d'interface y sont déjà de bonne taille.

> Il te reste l'interpolation, entre ton 1080p mis à l'échelle et ton 2160p natif, macOS te propose normalement des définitions intermédiaires qui doivent faire le taf, non ?

> Niveau perf par contre, il y a forcément un impact.


----------



## Alino06 (8 Février 2017)

NestorK a dit:


> > Il te reste l'interpolation, entre ton 1080p mis à l'échelle et ton 2160p natif, macOS te propose normalement des définitions intermédiaires qui doivent faire le taf, non ?
> 
> > Niveau perf par contre, il y a forcément un impact.



Oui mais quand tu utilises des ressources graphiques, la CG souffre avec une mise à l'échelle ...
C'est assez pénible au final, j'ai le choix, ou un affichage "grossier" en 1080p sur un 32" ou voir la machine en peine dés que je scroll sur des fichiers un peu lourds ...


----------



## NestorK (8 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Oui mais quand tu utilises des ressources graphiques, la CG souffre avec une mise à l'échelle ...
> C'est assez pénible au final, j'ai le choix, ou un affichage "grossier" en 1080p sur un 32" ou voir la machine en peine dés que je scroll sur des fichiers un peu lourds ...



Tu m'arrêtes si je me trompe, mais il me semble que tu confonds la mise à l'échelle et l'interpolation. Dans tous les cas, quand tu donnes à ton Mac à gérer une dalle en UHD en plus de son écran intégré, tu pousses sur le GPU. L'interpolation, c'est effectivement encore un effort supplémentaire que ton mac semble mal gérer.

Tu n'as pas vraiment de choix ici. Si l'interpolation pose trop de soucis de perf et que le 1080 "retina" t'agresse l'oeil sur ton 32 pouces, il va falloir changer de moniteur pour quelque chose de largement plus petit (un 27 par exemple ou un 24, tout dépend aussi de la définition native du moniteur).


----------



## Alino06 (8 Février 2017)

Ca vaut bien la peine d'avoir un GPU dédié pour avoir de la peine sur la gestion d'1 seul écran externe
Quand je vois que je suis censé avoir une machine capable d'en gérer 2 ...
Pour faire du Pages ou de la navigation web peut être ...


----------



## NestorK (8 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Ca vaut bien la peine d'avoir un GPU dédié pour avoir de la peine sur la gestion d'1 seul écran externe
> Quand je vois que je suis censé avoir une machine capable d'en gérer 2 ...
> Pour faire du Pages ou de la navigation web peut être ...



Tu es sur un MacBook Pro 2015 avec une 370x, non ? C'est curieux qu'il ne puisse pas encaisser un écran 4K sans soucis... Je l'en pensais capable.

Mais regarde le MacBook Pro 2016 avec sa 450/55/60 censée pouvoir supporter 2 écrans 5K ou 4 écrans 4K (!!!) : je serais curieux de voir les perf sous FCP X avec ses gouffres à pixels connectés à la machine. Mes avis que ça doit pas être fou...


----------



## CrackAMouet (8 Février 2017)

Alino06 a dit:


> Oui mais quand tu utilises des ressources graphiques, la CG souffre avec une mise à l'échelle ...
> C'est assez pénible au final, j'ai le choix, ou un affichage "grossier" en 1080p sur un 32" ou voir la machine en peine dés que je scroll sur des fichiers un peu lourds ...


Si c'est moche lorsque tu scrolls, cela ne viendrait pas d'un problème de rafraîchissement ? Tu ne serais pas en 30Hz par hasard sur ton écran externe ?


----------



## Alino06 (8 Février 2017)

CrackAMouet a dit:


> Si c'est moche lorsque tu scrolls, cela ne viendrait pas d'un problème de rafraîchissement ? Tu ne serais pas en 30Hz par hasard sur ton écran externe ?



Non c'est pas un problème de scrolling je suis bien en 60hz, c'est le fichier qui lag



NestorK a dit:


> Tu es sur un MacBook Pro 2015 avec une 370x, non ? C'est curieux qu'il ne puisse pas encaisser un écran 4K sans soucis... Je l'en pensais capable.
> 
> Mais regarde le MacBook Pro 2016 avec sa 450/55/60 censée pouvoir supporter 2 écrans 5K ou 4 écrans 4K (!!!) : je serais curieux de voir les perf sous FCP X avec ses gouffres à pixels connectés à la machine. Mes avis que ça doit pas être fou...



J'ai une M370x oui, après c'est pas une catastrophe non plus, ça fonctionne, mais sur des projets un peu costaud tu sais que ça souffle et que ça rame un peu


----------



## CrackAMouet (8 Février 2017)

Dac, parfois on ne pense pas à la chose la plus simple


----------



## Alino06 (8 Février 2017)

Est ce que le niveau d'interpolation joue sur les performances, bizarrement je n'avais pas essayé le cran "2" qui correspond en gros à celui de l'iMac standard (27), ben ça à l'air de soulager la machine et de bien fonctionner
C'est normal ?


----------

